# IELTS Validity?



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi,

DIAC has extended the validity of IELTS Result from 2 years , now to 3 years.

What that exactly means- is it for exam taken after 1st july 2012, or for all the ielts results.

If i have taken IELTS test on August 2009, is it still valid till this August 2012. or i need to reappear for IELTS.

Anyone having offical confirmation on this.

Take Care


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

ozmigration said:


> Hi,
> 
> DIAC has extended the validity of IELTS Result from 2 years , now to 3 years.
> 
> ...


Yes, your result is valid. But i am not sure what they would want to do if they send you invitation after aug 2012. I am not sure whether they would want a valid IELTS at the time of actual VISA lodging.


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Yes, your result is valid. But i am not sure what they would want to do if they send you invitation after aug 2012. I am not sure whether they would want a valid IELTS at the time of actual VISA lodging.


Sorry but seems no good news on this for ozmigration, if IELTS results expire before invitation to lodge visa application. 

As per migration blog of migrationblog.immi.gov.au:


> "if you are seeking to use an IELTS test result, you need to have the necessary IELTS score on an IELTS test which you took in the three year period before you apply for the visa.
> So, this means that you will need to make sure, if you are invited and choose to apply, that you have an IELTS test that meets this condition in order for the visa to be granted.”


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

Dear friends,

I have been invited to apply for a 489 visa last week and I am decided to try to apply onshore and get a BVA. For that, I am applying for a tourist visa and will book my tickets anytime from now. I know it is a risky move and I have never heard anyone trying this after skillselect introduction.


This is part of an answer from IMMI automated query system :

"If your test results expire while your Expression of Interest is active in the SkillSelect database,you must take a new language test, and update your Expression of Interest details before youcan be invited to apply"

So, do I have to lodge the visa BEFORE my IELTS expires or I`m safe to apply AFTER the 36 month validity as I already hold an invitation?

My IELTS expires on 24/10. Please, any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thothocota said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have been invited to apply for a 489 visa last week and I am decided to try to apply onshore and get a BVA. For that, I am applying for a tourist visa and will book my tickets anytime from now. I know it is a risky move and I have never heard anyone trying this after skillselect introduction.
> 
> ...


Your IELTS needs to be valid when you lodge your EOI, up to the point when your visa is granted. If you still have not been invited to apply when your IELTS expires, unfortunately, you will need to resit the test and upload a new certificate.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

You will apply on shore. You do realise you can not work on a bridging visa from a tourist visa? Unless you have substantial funds what will you do if your visa takes a long time to process?


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

_shel said:


> You will apply on shore. You do realise you can not work on a bridging visa from a tourist visa? Unless you have substantial funds what will you do if your visa takes a long time to process?


I do plan to do tourism for a while, visit some friends and after some time, I will try to lift the no work condition. Rigth now, there are mixed information from agents regarding how this will work under the new skillselect system and worth a try.

If it doesn`t work, I still have a WHV for NZ valid for 12 months.


----------



## saeedneds (Dec 27, 2013)

*IELTS Validity*

My IELTS validity of two year expires on 18th February 2014. I recived an invitation from Newzeland on 9th of Jan 2014. Do I need to appear again in IELTS or this will be valid for 3 years. Just need to highlight that I put my IELTS reference number in EOI.

Looking forward for the response.

Thanks 

Saeed


----------



## poojitha (Apr 14, 2014)

I got an invitation to apply for VISA today , My IELTS expires netx month 18th , will it be safe to apply ? or do i have to do it again ?


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi friends, 

I have taken the IELTS exam in Jun2013 and I got L-6, R-6,W-6, S-5.5. My 457 (needs 5 in each) visa is going to expire on 10th August.

By end of June 2015 its going to complete 2 years.

So anyone could you confirm whether My IELTS result is valid or not for my visa renewal in 2015 August (By august 2015 it will cross 2 years 2 months).


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah, 

Though as per DIBP, IELTS taken in last 3 years is valid but in IELTS test report, it says it is valid for 2 years.

Does anyone have idea, what should we consider in that case ?

Here, I am worried IELTS for my spouse whose IELTS is expired0 almost 2.3 years.

Any suggestions ?


----------

